# New delivery tank of gas



## vulcan747 (Nov 25, 2004)

Just picked up my ED at the local US dealer and
after getting on the road found less than 1/8 tank gas.
I thought delivery protocol was a full tank for the customer.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

vulcan747 said:


> Just picked up my ED ...


You just picked up your *European Delivery  *at a local US dealer?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Perhaps you got your full tank of gas when you picked up your car in Europe?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

MatWiz said:


> You just picked up your *European Delivery  *at a local US dealer?


eh... after the car is shipped back from Germany, you eventyally take delivery at a local US deealer. What's wrong with that? :dunno:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

For my last ED redelivery here in the US, my salesman drove the car out and filled it up for me. I left it in Germany with about a quarter of a tank.

I wasn't expecting another tank, but it was a very pleasant surprise. My salesman was awesome!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> I wasn't expecting another tank, but it was a very pleasant surprise. My salesman was awesome!


Right. It will depend on those variables. Salesman, dealer and your realtionship with them.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> eh... after the car is shipped back from Germany, you eventyally take delivery at a local US deealer. What's wrong with that? :dunno:


 :rofl: Nothing wrong with that. I was actually asking if you meant "ED = European Delivery".


----------

